# where/how to build/buy a rabbit cage?



## secuono (Dec 20, 2010)

Where can I buy cheap cages for breeding bunnies?
Where can I find cheap supplies to make the cages?

Can I see how you guys make yours?


These I like because of the price, but stands and pan would make it expensive...
http://www.tractorsupply.com/pet-ca...house-trade-rabbit-cage-24-in-x24-in--2179407


----------



## Bossroo (Dec 20, 2010)

Did you notice ... assembly required. Then there is the shiping costs.   All you get for the price is precut wire.  Find a good old fashioned hardware/ livestock store and you can buy a roll, cut it to size  and build yourself a bunch of cages for the price of just 2 or 3.


----------



## tortoise (Dec 20, 2010)

I use that style cage.  With that stands and pans it is $60 per cage.  Add $10 for urine guards.

BUT, I've gotten my cages for a FRACTION of that by watching Craigslist.  I won't pay more than $25 for the complete cage.  And I usually got feeders - even nest boxes (!) - thrown in the deal.

This is what I have - I figure about $800 worth of cage and accessory.  I bought them one at a time (at 1/2 the price) as rabbit sales allowed.




Penelope's Rabbitry by Penelope's Rabbitry, on Flickr

You have to make A LOT of cages to make 2 rolls of wire cost less than nabbing cheap cages on Craigslist!  You can get the cage wire rolls at a farm store.  Cage parts are online, I use Bass Equipment and Kammalop Equipment.


----------

